# Where can I buy deli cups bigger than 32 oz?



## dgerndt (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, they might not be considered "deli cups" after they get bigger than 32 oz. Still, the question remains the same: where can I get enclosures that are bigger than 32 oz cups, but smaller than glass tanks? I want to put my Ghosts and Popa spurca in enclosures that are bigger than 32 oz, but I don't have the money or space to get lots of small glass tanks.

Currently, the only big containers with lids I've been able to find are empty cookie containers from Trader Joe's. I certainly don't want to eat tons of cookies just for the cheap containers they come in. I'm trying to lose weight, here! :lol:


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm.. You could try browsing wal*mart, I've been looking at storage containers, cheap tupperware that sort of thing, they cost less than those critter cages and 10 gallon tanks and I think they would make great enclosures for praying mantises. Also you could try looking at your local craigslist to see if anyone is trying to get rid of or sell some aquariums.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 2, 2011)

I've tried my local Walmart several times, and I can't find anything that would work. &lt;_&lt; I've thought about getting Tupperware or other storage containers, but the plastic is almost always foggy and it would be hard to see my mantids inside. Plus, they are usually sized entirely wrong for keeping mantids inside.

I'll keep checking craigslist, though. I've tried a few times and had no luck...


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 2, 2011)

I've got some really nice 80 oz delis...crystal clear &amp; take up very little space! They're $1.45/ea or $16/dozen.

http://mantispets.weebly.com/mantis-supplies.html

I use them for all my medium-sized mantids and they have plenty of room!


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 2, 2011)

Alas, I don't have PayPal.  Sorry, Carey!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 2, 2011)

I know what you mean about containers with food. Perfect containers, but a waste of the food, as I will not be eating it. I will try the .99 cent store or even a discount store here, Big Lots. I may just have to buy the "




" for the container. Doesn't mean I have to eat it. Gotta do what you gotta do to make it work.


----------



## GreenOasis (Apr 2, 2011)

Deby said:


> Alas, I don't have PayPal.  Sorry, Carey!


Well, Paypal accepts all major forms of credit without requiring you to have an account...or, I could accept other forms of payment. Just PM me!


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 3, 2011)

@Scott: I hadn't even thought about $.99 stores! Good idea! I'll have to try Dollar Tree, and there's a Big Lots right by my house that I'll have a look through. I also think that craft stores might carry jars or something, but they're probably really expensive. &lt;_&lt; I think a perfect container would be those big plastic jars full of pretzels or cheese puffs. Or even those huge glass pickle jars. I guess we could just give the food to hobos.

@Carey: I suppose I should look into getting a PayPal account, or at least see how to use it. If I can't find anything locally to use for enclosures, I'll probably send you a PM.


----------



## Bug Trader (Apr 6, 2011)

SuperiorShippingSupplies.com They have 8oz. all the way up to 9.75'' 190oz containers both vented and not. Poly and aluminum screen lids as well.

Michael Lawrence

[email protected]


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Apr 6, 2011)

Deby said:


> @Scott: I hadn't even thought about $.99 stores! Good idea! I'll have to try Dollar Tree, and there's a Big Lots right by my house that I'll have a look through. I also think that craft stores might carry jars or something, but they're probably really expensive. &lt;_&lt; I think a perfect container would be those big plastic jars full of pretzels or cheese puffs. Or even those huge glass pickle jars. I guess we could just give the food to hobos.
> 
> @Carey: I suppose I should look into getting a PayPal account, or at least see how to use it. If I can't find anything locally to use for enclosures, I'll probably send you a PM.


I got a case of the gallon size mason jars, they were cheap and the lids are very easy to put screen into. i like them because you can see well into them but i dont think the ventilation is that great.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually went to Big Lots yesterday and found these great 4 liter square containers. They come with air-tight lids and they stack inside another for easy storage. They were $2.00 for a two pack. Great deal! I just cut a hole in the lid and hot glued aluminum screen on. Also, a paper towel folded into fourths fit perfectly on the bottom. My problem is solved! Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 7, 2011)

WOO HOO! You go girl! Got pics? Maybe I'll go to Big Lots today and check it out.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to see you found some containers that work... and at a great price! I found (and bought a ton) of very useful containers at the Dollar Store. They do have lots of different items we can use in this hobby, much more reasonably priced than "discount" stores.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll take some pictures today. I also need to take some pictures of my new Gongy, whose home is now one of those containers.


----------



## dgerndt (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's what to look for if you're going to Big Lots:






This is how it looks now that I made it into my new Gongy's home:






Just be careful cutting the lids. The plastic is pretty flexible, but it still cracked a little a few times for me. First I tried cutting it with an X-Acto knife, but scissors worked better. There's probably another tool out there that would work even better than scissors.


----------



## moparland (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that aluminum screen on inside also?


----------



## moparland (Jun 10, 2011)

And what's the white thing in the back of it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 10, 2011)

This should be Deby's answer, but I think that she is out dating a doctor. From the way it curves, I would think that the screen is made of fiberglass or plastic and the "white thing" is a digital thermometer/hygrometer.


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you, Phil! You are correct. Not about the doctor part, though.


----------



## moparland (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, so I copied ur setup Deb cus I had everything u used here, minus the digital thermometer. Am I supposed to wet the paper towel on the bottom?


----------



## dgerndt (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad I could be of assistance to you.  The screen on the side of the enclosure isn't really necessary for smaller mantids. Even adult Chinese can walk up the sides of the container easily.

I spray the paper towel lightly along with everything else when I mist in the morning and evening. You can soak it a little more when you want to hold in humidity longer.


----------

